# My Wedding



## Raven (Sep 12, 2005)

My 7th Anniversery is coming up in a couple of months, and thinking about what to get the wife, a warm and fuzzy memory of our wedding came creeping back to me.

I say warm and fuzzy because I was still pretty much gassed from the bachelor party the night before and had it not been for the photographer with a video camera I doubt I'd remember as much as I do.

The one thing I do remember though, and still don't understand why the pastor wanted this, is the pastor asking me to say something that now seems very silly.

He said "Repeat after me"
So I said "After Me, After Me, After Me"

Maybe it was just our Pastor... I dunno.



God Bless

~ Raven ~


----------



## Dove (Sep 12, 2005)

LOL...After that you better make it something special!
Coming up on 51 years in November for us.
Marge~Dove


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 13, 2005)

7th anniversary is Copper or wool, (i google searched) Maybe something made from either of those. I haven't thought of anything as yet but I'll get back to you. I think you're doing well that you've remembered in advance!DH has to be reminded or he forgets lol.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok......I'm not one who ever appreciated the whole traditional gifts that go by the number of years your married.  But since we'll be celebrating our 10th this coming May......Diamonds do sound wonderful .  Especially since I absolutely love jewelry.  Take her out to a really nice dinner and present her with a lovely piece of jewelry.  Take note what she likes though.  If your not sure ask her best friend and tell that friend mums the word. Adding a little love note will sweeten the package.


----------



## Raven (Sep 13, 2005)

Copper and Wool huh? Hmm... Maybe I'll buy her a box of Scrub Buddies (Copper Wool) and kill two birds with one stone  

Actually, it would probably be three birds if you include my resulting funeral too ha ha 

~ Raven ~


----------



## pdswife (Sep 13, 2005)

Just make the day extra special for the two of you.
Dedicate the day to her.  Take her for a long walk
followed by a nice lunch or dinner somewhere, maybe a movie.
Hold her hand, kiss and hug twice as much as you normaly do.
Smile at her.  Look in her eyes and tell her how much you still love her
and that if you had it to do over again, you'd marry her in a heart beat.
Gifts are great but memories are even better.    

Have fun!! And congrats on 7 years of love.


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 13, 2005)

ANd Never ever REFER to her As "THE WIFE"  Women hate that. They always like you to listen to them, I MEAN REALLY LISTEN TO THEM. I know sometimes this can be HARD, But it is very Important and Then after all the other things listed Take Her "SHOPPING"  , Go with her, Hold her tight, and EVEN kiss Her , Women need this ! I just got lucky and Barbara doesn't need that kind of stuff!  




Truth is THEY WANT YOUR TIME AND ATTENTION, and of course MONEY DOESN'T HURT LOL . I LOVE BARBARA and I LOVE YOU ALL HERE AT DISCUSS COOKING REMEMBER THAT !


----------



## pdswife (Sep 13, 2005)

I like being called the "wife".   Can't stand it when anyone refers to their spouse as " my old man or my old woman".


----------



## Dove (Sep 13, 2005)

OK..here's how it works in the Navy:

An enlisted man and his woman
A Chief and his wife
An Officer and his Lady

I never did make it to being His Lady but he introduces me as his first wife...


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> Copper and Wool huh? Hmm... Maybe I'll buy her a box of Scrub Buddies (Copper Wool) and kill two birds with one stone
> 
> Actually, it would probably be three birds if you include my resulting funeral too ha ha
> 
> ~ Raven ~


 
You made me spit tea on my keyboard with that one. LMAO!! Why not get her 7 of whatever colour rose strikes your fancy? Or buy her 7 different scents of massage oil? I personally think that taking her to dinner and handing her a gift certificate for a spa treatment would definitely say I love you.


----------



## Ken (Sep 13, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> You made me spit tea on my keyboard with that one. LMAO!! Why not get her 7 of whatever colour rose strikes your fancy? Or buy her 7 different scents of massage oil? I personally think that taking her to dinner and handing her a gift certificate for a spa treatment would definitely say I love you.


 
Ok then.  Guess I'm off to return the rubber gloves and mop I just bought for you.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 13, 2005)

My favorite thing is to find little yellow sticky notes everywhere with a little short message on them.  Jim places them wherever he knows I'll be that day....makes the fun last all day long as I keep finding them throughout the day.  (We'll be married 7 years next month.)  Congratulations!


----------



## Alix (Sep 14, 2005)

Ken said:
			
		

> Ok then. Guess I'm off to return the rubber gloves and mop I just bought for you.


 
Wouldn't be the first time you gave me rubber gloves as a gift...


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 14, 2005)

oh my......well next time Alix you can make him use em to clean up the doggy doo!!!  

As for the suggestions...I LOVE Alix's suggestion!  What a great thing!  7 of everything!  OH and I like the idea of dedicating the whole day to just her!  Plan the day in accordane to what she likes and loves....even if you hate the things....this would get me going...oh and the sticky notes really aint a bad idea either!!! I hope you have a good day no matter what you do, but dont forget to tell us what happened!!

Oh, I get called wife, Ol' Lady, ect.....I dont mind it, atleast I aint getting called a few choice words!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 14, 2005)

Paul and I leave notes for each other all the time.. 

Kind of like the "new game" we're playing here.

I start a note and then a few days later
I'll find it with an added message on my desk.
I'll wait a few days and give it back to him.  Back and forth it goes.  Kind of silly but it's always so nice.

He just told me that he's kept every note and card that I've ever given him!  Locked up in the file cabnet.  I thought he threw them all away.  I knew I kept every thing from him in  my memory box, finding out that he's keeping everything too really made my heart smile.   When he goes hunting next time he's going to give them all to me so I can re-read them.  I'll have a blast remembering all the good times.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 14, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I like being called the "wife". Can't stand it when anyone refers to their spouse as " my old man or my old woman".


I like it when my husband introduces me as "my wife," but being called "the" wife was a pet peeve when I was married to my first husband.  Every time he would introduce me as "the" wife, I would say, "The wife, the car, the dog."  It sounds too much like a possession to me!  

Getting back to anniversary gifts--I got my daughter and son-in-law something that I thought was really cute for their first anniversary.  The first anniversary is paper and clocks.  I found a jigsaw puzzle clock that really worked.  I don't think they ever put it together, so I guess they would have rather had something else, but I thought it was neat, since it was both paper and a clock.

 Barbara


----------



## Raven (Sep 14, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> ANd Never ever REFER to her As "THE WIFE"  Women hate that.  [/QUOTE]
> 
> LOL!  It could be worse, I could introduce her as "My First Wife"
> 
> ...


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 14, 2005)

I hope she is putting some effort in for you as well Raven, after all its your anniversary too.


----------



## funny (Sep 20, 2005)

My partner leave me love message on the computer


----------

